# Need 'Tool Wood' Suggestions



## applebuilder (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to make some hand tools (straight edge, square, winding sticks...) but I need to find the right wood for the job. Durability would be nice but I think stiffness and stability are priorities. If possible I'd like to avoid exotic woods and use something local (Southern California) to keep the cost down. I appreciate any help you guys can give, thanks.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Your username here makes me think fruitwoods. Since you are only needing small pieces they should be available, or even just something you find laying around ? Apple/citrus/pear/peach/plum...are all very hard and attractive woods. Do they grow near you, or are you in the arid south ?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Apple,
I would think you would want something pretty straight grained if you want to use it to make levels and squares, etc. Some of the wooden levels in the stores use mahogany. Ash would probably hold up well too. Hickory would be tough as nails, as long as you start out with a good straight grained piece. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I would think a fruit tree would be your best bet in SoCal for local woods. Watch out, some citrus woods can cause an allergic reaction. Acacia may be a choice also if you find an urban sawyer that has milled one. I found a site with a list of dense hardwoods in SoCal that you may be able to find locally: http://waynesword.palomar.edu/plsept99.htm


----------



## applebuilder (May 12, 2009)

Daren, that's an interesting piece of advice, I'll definetly have to look around and try it out. I live in Orange County so I should be able to find something, thanks for the tip.

firehawkmph, thanks for reminding me about the grain. I'll check out your suggestions at the yard and make sure it's quartersawn.


----------



## applebuilder (May 12, 2009)

jefferythree thanks forthe great link on local woods.


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

*I guess black locust is out?*

Another thing to consider is if you can get your hands on straight grained, ring porous woods, like oak and ash, make sure it is quartersawn and has the straightes grain you can find to reduce movement as much as possible. And be sure to post selections and pics when you make them.:smile:


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Quartersawn for stability, straight grain and good looks don't hurt. If you can get QS sycamore you will have a stable good looking golden wood. Remember the old wooden rulers with the flecking?


----------

